# wer kann magneto schlagen?



## zificult (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Buffies
wollte unbedingt mal wissen wer aus den Marvel und DC comics, Magneto (Gegner der X-men) schlagen/besiegen kann!

Habe schon die menschliche Fackel (Fantastic 4) und Silver Surfer (Funtastic 4)

Zu beachten ist, dass Magneto fleigen kann (wegen Metal in den Schuhen), ein Elektromagnetisches Kraftfeld erzeugen kann und nur "magnetische" Dinge bewegen kann (also kein gold oder silber!)


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs mit Doktor Xavier? Der Mann, der Eric schon immer geschlagen hat?


----------



## zificult (15. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Doktor Xavier? Der Mann, der Eric schon immer geschlagen hat?



An sich schon, aber mistens hat Magneto sonen Schutzhelm auf, d.h. Xavier net


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

der gute mit der glatze im rollstuhl...

...schlägt ihn doch im schach vonbzeit zu zeit


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

hmm...ok...nicht bedacht....hab die Comics nur überflogen, interessiere mich normal nur für mangas^^


----------



## zificult (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der gute mit der glatze im rollstuhl...
> 
> ...schlägt ihn doch im schach vonbzeit zu zeit



jaja...der mit der glatze im rollstuhl -.-


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> jaja...der mit der glatze im rollstuhl -.-


hab keinen einzigen marvelcomic gelesen,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

wer magneto besiegen könnte? da fällt mir spontan venom (spiderman) ein. der ist weder magnetisch und kann mit seinen parasitären kräften auch schon schön unruhen verbreiten.
ist zwar kein held, aber dafür ein fieses etwas.

was meint ihr?


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

spiderman hat eisen im blut,kann magneto das kontrolieren?


----------



## zificult (15. Februar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> wer magneto besiegen könnte? da fällt mir spontan venom (spiderman) ein. der ist weder magnetisch und kann mit seinen parasitären kräften auch schon schön unruhen verbreiten.
> ist zwar kein held, aber dafür ein fieses etwas.
> 
> was meint ihr?



Magneto kann glocken holen oder stimmgaben bzw. einfach Metall zum schwingen bringen, das erzeugt schallwellen....Venoms einzige schwachstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

reden wir jetzt nur von marvelhelden?
wenn nein,jedes alte HOLZkatapullt,das groß genug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

marvel und dc helden war die rede von, ich hab grad nix besseres zu tun also überleg ich mal weiter


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

ich sollte die mal lesen^^ gibts die i.wk online?

b2t: es gab doch nen x-man der kräfte rauben konnte oder? einfach den in nem fetten rush auf magneto als geheimwaffe benutzen


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

mir ist noch einer eingefallen: Galaktus, dieses überviech aus der reie der Fantastic Four. der saugt zwar planeten die energie aus, aber hätte der net auch genug macht gegen magneto aufzubieten?


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> mir ist noch einer eingefallen: Galaktus, dieses überviech aus der reie der Fantastic Four. der saugt zwar planeten die energie aus, aber hätte der net auch genug macht gegen magneto aufzubieten?


vor dem hat ich,als damals der zeichentrick kam,als kleines kind keine angst,aber sone arf ehrfurcht^^
/edit: ich meinte doch den von silversurfer,dieser riesige auf dem thron

storm von x-man hat magneto was gegen blitze?


----------



## Bankchar (15. Februar 2008)

Spongebob oder Kira...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne spaß bei seite, kenn mich mit marvel auch net so wirklich aus...wie wäre es mit hulk ?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Februar 2008)

Dr Manhatten macht Magneto platt.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Spongebob oder Kira......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


magneto würde matall als schiäd benutzen.pure kraft bribgt nichts


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dr Manhatten macht Magneto platt.


wer isn des?


----------



## derpainkiller (15. Februar 2008)

> Chuck Norris
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



les mal:



> Habe schon die menschliche Fackel (Fantastic 4) und Silver Surfer (Funtastic 4)




x_x

btt: Green Lantern?


----------



## Succubie (15. Februar 2008)

green lantern? das waren die mit den ringen, stimmts?

hät noch ne idee. hab vorhin schoma venom angesprochen, der hatt ja diese schall-wellen schwäche. 
was ist den mit carnage, dieser andere parasit, hat der die auch?


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Februar 2008)

Jean Grey-Summers.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

> green lantern? das waren die mit den ringen, stimmts?


*Der* mit dem Ring 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Jean Grey-Summers.


Stimmt, in X-Men : Der letzte Widerstand ist sie ja sozusagen der MutantChuckNorris.

Aber ich denke der DrDoom oder Fantastic Four sind stärker als Magneto!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> Hallo Buffies
> wollte unbedingt mal wissen wer aus den Marvel und DC comics, Magneto (Gegner der X-men) schlagen/besiegen kann!
> 
> Habe schon die menschliche Fackel (Fantastic 4) und Silver Surfer (Funtastic 4)
> ...



Magneto hat probleme mit xavier (oder wie der heisst^^)
Gegen alle anderen ist er eigentlich sehr gut .. superwoman killt ihn vlt (find die schaut besser aus als der supaman xD)
der typ der sich porten kann ist auch gut gegen ihn.. 
aber ironman würd voll verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. Februar 2008)

Batman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hat seinen sage ichmal  Hardplastig gürtel und macht ihn dann im Nahkampf, denn Batman ist Batman^^

Sonst vllt  

The thing?


----------



## Lurock (16. Februar 2008)

b1ubb stopft alle seine Posts in einen Sack, wer den zu spüren bekommt kann froh sein wenn er die Deckenleuchten im Krankenhaus zu sehen kriegt, denn nur die wenigsten entgehen dem Tod des b1ubb...

Dagegen ist auch dein Magneto chancenlos!


----------



## zificult (16. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Batman
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Magneto kann fliegen und mit autos werfen...nix nahkampf^^


----------



## x3n0n (16. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Sandman, der Kann riesig wie ein haus werden und zugleich so Klein wie ein Sandkorn, ich denke gegen den hätte Magneto keine Chance!


----------



## klkraetz (16. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte mal ein Spiderman Video. In dem hatt Spiderman Magneto besiegt. Kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wie. Ist schon zu lange her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Februar 2008)

Der Präsi hat als Einziger eine Chance gegen die Superknilche. Er hat es schon bei Flash, Superman und noch so einigen Marvels bewiesen. Der letzte Czarnianer FRÄGGT sie alle, rostiger Röhrenpilz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, Lobo könnte Magneto schlagen


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

Apocalypse 
hab ich noch bei wikipedia gefunden,der könnte magneto locker umhauen


----------



## Gamerhenne (16. Februar 2008)

geht man nach dem letzten x-men film, isses wohl Jean Grey. die ist ja zu sowas wie einer ultimativen, theoretisch unschlagbaren, weil unermessliche Kräfte besitzenden Type geworden.


----------



## Jácks (17. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Apocalypse
> hab ich noch bei wikipedia gefunden,der könnte magneto locker umhauen


ist das diese blaue da die immer mit magneto kämpft?
Naja ich würd mal sagen *HULK*


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ist das diese blaue da die immer mit magneto kämpft?
> Naja ich würd mal sagen *HULK*


kp,wie der7die aussieht habsd nur bei wikipedia nachgeschaut

und hulk hat keine chance,nur mit gewalt kommste bei magneto nicht sehr weit...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2008)

lol,im Endeffekt egal wer gegen Magneto antritt...das Gute bei Marvel und DC ist doch,dass,egal wie hofnnungslos die Lage ist, das Gute letzten Endes immer gewinnt...von daher kann doch jeder magneto schlagen
in den Comics damals wurde Magneto immer von Gruppen geschlagen in Teamwork.entwder Fanta 4,oder Rächer,oder X-Men...eigentlich müsste der Arme ja schon ne ganz schlimme Psychose haben...
und warum sollten Galactus,Dr Doom oder Vernom gegen Magneto kämpfen????in den Comics schliessen sich die doch immer den Bösen an,weil sie es selbst sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als ich die Comics vor 30 Jahren gelesen habe,fand ich es jedenfalls toll,das die Bösen immer ein Arschtritt bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Februar 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> lol,im Endeffekt egal wer gegen Magneto antritt...das Gute bei Marvel und DC ist doch,dass,egal wie hofnnungslos die Lage ist, das Gute letzten Endes immer gewinnt...von daher kann doch jeder magneto schlagen
> in den Comics damals wurde Magneto immer von Gruppen geschlagen in Teamwork.entwder Fanta 4,oder Rächer,oder X-Men...eigentlich müsste der Arme ja schon ne ganz schlimme Psychose haben...
> und warum sollten Galactus,Dr Doom oder Vernom gegen Magneto kämpfen????in den Comics schliessen sich die doch immer den Bösen an,weil sie es selbst sind
> 
> ...



Das ist das langweilige bei Marvel /Dc .. das gute gewinnt IMMER -.-
Also sollte eigentlich jeder auf der "guten" seite gegen magneto gewinnen ;D


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mit Wonder Woman? Ist aber DC Comic wenn ich mich nicht irre.

LG Gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung...

Jack Bauer!!!


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit Wonder Woman? Ist aber DC Comic wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> LG Gwynny


jo,Wonder Woman ist DC,aber ich weiss net ob ihre Armbänder aus Gold oder Metall sind...falls aus Metall hat sie in Kampf gegen Magneto ihre Handschellen schon on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs dann mit der Wonder Woman aus den 70ern, die hatte keine Armbänder^^


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

bin ich der einzige,der oft für die bösen ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find es langweilig,wenn man ne situation sieht,wo man sich zuerst denkt "ou,da komse nicht mehr raus" denkt und 2sek später "ach ne sind ja die guten,die gewinnen eh"


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,Wonder Woman ist DC,aber ich weiss net ob ihre Armbänder aus Gold oder Metall sind...falls aus Metall hat sie in Kampf gegen Magneto ihre Handschellen schon on
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Die sind aus Alu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Wie wärs dann mit der Wonder Woman aus den 70ern, die hatte keine Armbänder^^


oh und ich dachte gerade die "alte" Version hätte Armbänder gehabt zusammen mit ihrem Zauberlasso...naja,kenn mich mit der nich so aus...ich gehörte eher zu der Supermann-, Die Spinne(nicht wie heute Spiderman)-, Batman-,Die Rächer- und Fanta 4-Fraktion...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Die sind aus Alu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


haha,geil,aus Alu und jeden Abend waren die verbogen....kann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> haha,geil,aus Alu und jeden Abend waren die verbogen....kann sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Na klar, aber die is ja Wonderwoman also bekommt die die Dinger schon wieder hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Na klar, aber die is ja Wonderwoman also bekommt die die Dinger schon wieder hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo,keine Frage...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ausserdem hat die bestimmt Schmiedekunst auf 350 geskillt


----------



## Hexenjäger Dante coop. (19. Februar 2008)

wolverine xD^^


----------

